# Folding Paratrooper bike on Sacramento OfferUp



## Purzell (Aug 20, 2022)

Not my bike!
But definitely looks old and unusual.
Says 1942 WW2 Paratrooper, vintage folding bike


Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/STHDUlXbDsb


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 20, 2022)

Purzell said:


> Not my bike!
> But definitely looks old and unusual.
> Says 1942 WW2 Paratrooper, vintage folding bike
> 
> ...



Killer deal for someone.  If it is close to you get in the car fast and buy it!


----------



## Purzell (Aug 20, 2022)

Well. It’s close to me…
Can’t see how to DM on this forum though.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 20, 2022)

I believe that is the early rare style frame. A smoking deal


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 20, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> I believe that is the early rare style frame. A smoking deal



I believe the earlier rare ones were twin seat post. This one is a single


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 20, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I believe the earlier rare ones were twin seat post. This one is a single



Looks like a double with off set seat tube


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 20, 2022)

Seems too good to be true.... was posted for more and price kept dropping?
Oh, down to $125 now....Start the car!


----------



## Purzell (Aug 20, 2022)

You guys convinced me.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2022)

Purzell said:


> Check out this item on OfferUp












1942 Ww2 Paratrooper Vintage Has 2 Tubes On Top Frame Very Rare 170 cash. Foldable Bike foldable Ww2 bike​$170
Posted 1 day ago in Roseville, CA
Condition: Used (normal wear)
Sports & Outdoors - Bikes & Cycling
Save
Share


New Mexico Brant said:


> Killer deal for someone.  If it is close to you get in the car fast and buy it!


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 20, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Looks like a double with off set seat tubeView attachment 1682678View attachment 1682681



Yes yes. I see it now. Wasn’t paying enough attention lol. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 20, 2022)

$170 on Offer Up or $800 on FB. Hmmm…
I saw it on FB a couple days ago, it’s close to me but I passed:

_1942 Ww2 Paratrooper Vintage Has 2 Tubes On Top Frame Very Rare 800cash Foldable Bike foldable $800_





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 20, 2022)

gymmanager said:


> $170 on Offer Up or $800 on FB. Hmmm…
> I saw it on FB a couple days ago, it’s close to me but I passed:
> 
> _1942 Ww2 Paratrooper Vintage Has 2 Tubes On Top Frame Very Rare 800cash Foldable Bike foldable $800_
> ...



Strange...still a bargain at $800.  One would definitely want to go an pick up and pay in person.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2022)

gymmanager said:


> $170 on Offer Up or $800 on FB. Hmmm…
> I saw it on FB a couple days ago, it’s close to me but I passed:



$800
Listed 3 days ago 

Message
Details



​
Condition Used - like new
1942 Ww2 Paratrooper  Vintage Has  2  Tubes On Top Frame  Very Rare 800cash  Foldable  Bike  foldable Ww2 bike 
Roseville, CA Location is approximate

Seller information​Daniel Kirschner






same pics except this;
What's really going on...???


----------



## Purzell (Aug 21, 2022)

I ended up going and getting this. It was for real. Possibly his photos were taken for a scam? I have had this happen to me when selling a bike in the past. But I can't say. This bike does actually exist.


----------



## gymmanager (Aug 21, 2022)

Congratulations @Purzell, way to stick with it. Nice looking bike and a good score.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 21, 2022)

Purzell said:


> I ended up going and getting this. It was for real. Possibly his photos were taken for a scam? I have had this happen to me when selling a bike in the past. But I can't say. This bike does actually exist.



Congratulations!  It is a sweet bike and a nice score.  I am glad to hear it wasn't a scam.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Seller information​Daniel K....






Purzell said:


> I ended up going and getting this. It was for real. Possibly his photos were taken for a scam? I have had this happen to me when selling a bike in the past. But I can't say. This bike does actually exist.



So, is his name Dan?
Super-stoked you took the "Bait" and the fish is real.🥰
Would you mind adding fresh pics for us,
 to keep "This Bike's" Thread moving forward?


jd56 said:


> Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## 2000ITR (Aug 22, 2022)

I would say that was a heck of a deal...I am still trying to piece mine together (I have a frame, seat post, headlamp bracket). A while back I paid $150.00 for set of repro handle bar grips and an original T-bar stem bolt to attach the handle bars I don't have.

Your transaction gives me hope that one day I will be able to complete my paratrooper!


----------



## Houndsworth (Aug 28, 2022)

Amazing deal.  What's the serial number? I have an early one like that, S/N 5XXX. I think I paid $100 for it at the San Jose Flea Market in 1988 or 89. Needs a complete rear wheel. It has a coaster brake, which I liked when I was riding it because I didn't have to use the original brakes. I have common late model with the single, larger seat tube - latest a BSA expert has recorded S/N 77XXX, and that needs a crank/pedal assembly. My third is very early S/N 12XX, and these had frame hinges made from angle steel, not castings like this one that sold has. Also the T-bolt for the handlebars is different on the earliest ones. See my sig picture. Rod welded on top of the bolt. The one that Purzell has to find should be with the rod going through a hole in the bolt head, then each side bent up a little. If fabricating one, the rod is 3/16 inch diameter and the ends should be rounded.


----------

